

US rice undercuts Haitian farmers (again) - dailo10
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100226/ap_on_bi_ge/cb_haiti_earthquake

======
Semiapies
The damage done by US and European agricultural subsidies goes beyond this;
developing countries end up worse off than they'd otherwise be if their
peoples could profitably sell crops to richer nations. I bluntly say _end all
subsidies_.

However, the USAID thing is just one of those sucks-to-be-you situations.
People in a disaster area need food, and in the middle of a disaster, getting
them food so they don't riot and/or die is more important than not
undercutting local businesses.

